# Gaggia Classic PID and Stuff



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Gaggia Classic PID, pressure gauge, shower and brass installed, need to fine tune to 9 bar. It's about 9.75 now. A grueling task.

just need instruction on how to tune the PID for infusion and how to use the infusion procedure.

Made my own project box with a guitar holder that now holds my portafilter with gauge.

Couple weeks my Vario will arrive, naked portafilter and more..


----------



## Learningtowalk (Apr 20, 2021)

just came here to say... there's something very BTTF Delorean about the mods you've made. Love it!


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you... Like John D, I was very coked up at the time.

and caffeinated


----------

